# Portaril Asus K53E no enciende



## juanyloli (Ene 16, 2018)

Hola pues lo dicho tengo este portatil que pretendo reparar con un poco de vuestra ayuda  si puede ser , el problema es que cuando le conecto el cargador se encienden el led de la bombilla , el wifi y la del candado con el numero 1 , la de la bateria se enciende cuando conecto el cargador pero despues se apaga,
No se ve nada en la pantalla, no gira el ventilador no hace nada solo los leds , el cargador no se calienta por lo que intuyo que no esta cargado la bateria si estubiera descargada , he comprobado la bateria y no tengo tension en ninguno de sus celdas traseras , he quitado la bateria y colocado el cargador solo y no hace hace nada ,solos encienden los leds
Lo estoy comprobando sin disco duro pero  tengo entendido que aun asi tendria que funcionar , tengo experiencia en ordenadores de sobremesa a nivel electronico pero no en portatiles por eso me gustaria que me dierais unas primeras pautas para  iniciar la reparacion ...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 16, 2018)

Posiblemente bateria muerta....


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 17, 2018)

No puede ser aunque tubiera la bateria muerta encenderia por el cargador y sin bateria


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 17, 2018)

juanyloli dijo:


> No puede ser aunque tubiera la bateria muerta encenderia por el cargador y sin bateria



 Si encienden los led incluso el del Wi-Fi y ninguno parpadea, lo mas probable es que tenga un lio con la BIOS, ya intento el viejo truco de tener pulsado el botón power por  1 minuto, sin conectar ni battery ni cargador.

Si no da nada de nada también pruebe quitar la pila interna revisarla y colocarla nuevamente, hay que saber precisamente si es la BIOS para restablecerla, sea por USB o partición.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 17, 2018)

Gracias por  contestar , los leds si parpadean  a intervalo de 6 o 7 segundos  , he realizado la prueva que  me dices de tener pulsado el boton de power un minuto , coloco la bateria y cargador y nada de nada solo los leds intermitentes
la pila de la bios la quite y comprobe su voltaje , 2.79 voltios


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 17, 2018)

Para mi puede ser problema de RAM o del chip de video desoldado.


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 18, 2018)

juanyloli dijo:


> Gracias por  contestar , los leds si parpadean  a intervalo de 6 o 7 segundos  , he realizado la prueva que  me dices de tener pulsado el boton de power un minuto , coloco la bateria y cargador y nada de nada solo los leds intermitentes
> la pila de la bios la quite y comprobe su voltaje , 2.79 voltios



Bueno si ya los led parpadean eso si es un problema propio del chip de vídeo como lo dice juanma2468 o incluso un problema en la board. Ahí si toca probar por aparte cada parte a ver cual falla, si no da vida es muy probable que sea el Chip de Video y si tiene estación de calor intente un pequeño reballing como ultima opción.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 18, 2018)

Gracias Fusatronica , cuando dices estaciion de calor (que si tengo) te refieras al reflow ya que el reballing es sustituir la bolitas de estaño , y para eso es necesario maquinario no barata
Tenia en mente lo del chip de video pero antes de llegar a esto me gustaria que partes puedo checar antes de nada por vuestra experiencia y dejar el reflow como ultimo remediio 
Yo descartaria reguladores de tension , pero prefiero esperar vuestras opiniones


----------



## Fusatronica (Ene 19, 2018)

juanyloli dijo:


> Gracias Fusatronica , cuando dices estaciion de calor (que si tengo) te refieras al reflow ya que el reballing es sustituir la bolitas de estaño , y para eso es necesario maquinario no barata
> Tenia en mente lo del chip de video pero antes de llegar a esto me gustaria que partes puedo checar antes de nada por vuestra experiencia y dejar el reflow como ultimo remediio
> Yo descartaria reguladores de tension , pero prefiero esperar vuestras opiniones



Si a eso me refiero incluso el viejo truco de la moneda, pero esto se deja como ultimo recurso cuando NO da nada de nada

Inicie por las RAM y BIOS, pero cuando uno se mete de lleno a ese tipo de reparaciones, debe probar cada cosa en un Laptop maestro, para así ir descartando que funciona y que no

Porque puede ser un problema en la board y ahí si toca inspeccionarla toda y eso si que es buen laburo.


----------



## tiago (Ene 19, 2018)

juanyloli dijo:


> Yo descartaria reguladores de tension , ...



¿Porque los descartarías? Con que uno falle, ya falla todo.
Tienes procedimientos de chequeo en los hilos destacados.

¿Tienes medios para reprogramar las EEPROM de BIOS?

No se que versión de placa tienes, pero debe ser mas o menos como la de la foto.
Mira a ver que pone en los integraditos de 8 pines que están dentro de los círculos amarillos, a ver si son memorias.



Y si no, a ver que versión de placa tienes.
Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 20, 2018)

Hola Tiago , la version de la placa es K53SD adjunto imagen de dicha placa , he comprobado los integrados que me dices y el que esta en la pila bios es un regulador RT9045 y el otro W25Q32BV  es decir una memoria flash
No tengo medios para programar bios , pero si fuera por eso ya me buscaria la vida 
Antes de nada y esperar vuestras opiniones  voy a limpiar la main ya que  tiene un poco de polvo
Por cierto mirare como bien dices los procedimientos de chequeo  y me gustaria saber lo del viejo truco de  la moneda que dice fusatronica
gracias por todo y espero vustras noticias


----------



## tiago (Ene 20, 2018)

juanyloli dijo:


> y me gustaria saber lo del viejo truco de  la moneda que dice fusatronica


Me imagino que será colocar una moneda sobre el cristal del integrado mientras le aplicas chorro de aire caliente, para protegerlo del calor directo, yo les coloco un cuadradito de cobre de 1mm. de grosor.
O quizá se refiera a otra cosa, yo también tengo curiosidad 

En cuanto a lo de reprogramar la flash es algo que yo hago para descartar, una vez realizadas las comprobaciones básicas.
Pégale un calentón a la gráfica a ver si enciende, todo es probar ...
Aunque creo que el tuyo lleva la gráfica integradan en la CPU.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Feb 10, 2018)

Perdonad mi tardanza pero antes de hacer el reflow he adquirido  un buen flux y cinta para alta temperatura  para proteger la zona alrrededor del  chip de video y me han tardado mucho en llegar, cuando realice las pruebas os comentare los resultados, gracias.


----------



## tiago (Feb 10, 2018)

¿ A qué le vas a hacer reflow ?

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Feb 11, 2018)

Tenia pensado hacerselo  al chip de la grafica una vez que compruebe que no lo lleva integrado en el CPU como bien me dijistes


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2018)

Por las fotos que has puesto, no veo memoria instalada para la gráfica ni tornillos que sujeten la disipación en la zona de la gráfica. Pienso que no lleva gráfica dedicada.
Fíjate en la foto que subí yo, es la misma placa pero la versión que si que lleva gráfica dedicada, observa las diferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Feb 11, 2018)

Efectivamente tIago la placa carece de chip grafica dedicada , tengo la placa desmontada con las memorias conectadas  y cuando le conecto el cargador como antes comentaba solo se enciende los tres leds  a intervalos de 6 segundos cosa que no se si sera algun codigo de error , el ventilador no hace nada y tampoco da imagen , he comprobado algunas tensiones a la entrada y zona de regulacion de voltage y estan bien , la verdad como no tengo experiencia en portatiles no se como podria empezar a verificar 
Me gustaria porder puentear desde la placa los terminales del boton de power  pero como lleva 5 me gustaria conocer cual de ello son (adjunto fotografias del mismo,de los leds encendidos y de la placa por el lado de abajo)


----------



## tiago (Feb 11, 2018)

El botón de power sácalo de donde esté y conéctalo a la placa con su flex. Estará con un par de tornillos a la cover de arriba.
Prueba a ver que hace sin memorias y prueba a ver que hace sin micro. Para reparar éstos trastos conviene tener un amperímetro de éstos digitales que venden por Ebay para ver como evoluciona el consumo en el arranque, ésto da bastantes pistas una vez lo sabes interpretar.

asus solo utiliza una EEPROM en las placas Icore, todos los demás usan dos en éstas placas. lo mejor es tener un programador para poder regrabar la EEPROM con un dump saneado y poder descartar, parece tontería, pero si no se van eliminando probables causas, la reparación no evoluciona.

Puedes meterte a comprobar tensiones, puede que sea un corto en los conversores DC-DC, mide con el tester en posición de pito las bobinas de color gris con referencia a masa, no debe pitar en ningún caso.
Mejor medir en posición diodo, pero el pito también sirve si no tienes experiencia.

Para portátiles debes de poseer cierto utillaje para la reparación o encomendarte a la suerte, que a veces, es lo que mas ayuda. 

Salút.


----------



## juanyloli (Feb 12, 2018)

Hola de nuevo y gracias por contestar Tiago, a falta de algunas comprobaciones que me digistes he realizado a encenderlo sin memorias  y hace exactamente igual que antes la diferencia es cuando le he quitado el micro , en este caso los leds ya no parpadean se quedan fijos y el ventilador ahora si funciona pero acelerando y desacelerando continuamente , dicho ventilador funciona con tan solo conectar el cargador pero mas lentamente 
Te mantendre informado de tus demas indicaciones


----------



## tiago (Feb 12, 2018)

Yo recerdo que cuando estaba en los talleres de portátiles disponiamos de procesadores verificados  de muchos tipos, solo había que sustituirlos momentaneamente para descartar.
Realmente no te puedo decir cual debería ser el comportamiento de la placa al arrancar sin micro, puede que lo que ocurra sea exactamente lo que te está pasando a tí.

Es posible que esté averiado. Cuando están correctos envían una señal de confirmación a la placa, si ésta no la recibe es muy probable que se reinicie constantemente, recuerdo algún caso así, puede que sea el problema. Como ya te he dicho, se trata de ir descartando.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Feb 19, 2018)

Hola de nuevo , he comprobado los convertidores DC -DC ( mosfet de 8 pines ) y ninguno me da corto y tienen tension en sus pines , por otro lado he alimentado la placa con una fuente de alimentacion variable a 19v y he notado que consume 0,3A o 330 milh cosa que no se si es mucho consumo o esta dentro de lo normal 
He estado mirando lo que vale una placa base de esta caracteristica y me gustaria saber si cambio la REV. 2.3 que tiene mi placa por otra superior no tendre problemas al ser superior?
y por ultimo tengo el esquema de la placa en si pero me viene en archivo ASC y he bajado unos probramas para verlos pero no sabria como interpretar lo que realmente me viene descrito, si necesitas imagenes del archivo que te digo te las pongo 
gracias  Tiago


----------



## tiago (Feb 20, 2018)

Es que así no se puede deducir nada.
Dices que los mosfet tienen tensión:, ¿Que tensión tienen exactamente? ... ¿Es la que deben tener?
¿Problemas con otra versión de placa?, probablemente no coincidan todos los conectores en los mismos lugares.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (May 27, 2018)

Ya porfin logre reparar dicho portatil , el problema el procesador que tenia una de sus areas en corto , solo podia notarlo despues de muchos intentos
gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------

